# Municipal Contract?



## "MR.PLOW" (Feb 15, 2005)

Looking at biding on a municipal contract. This consists of 60 km of road. 30 which is paved and 30 which is chipseal or gravel. Could someone tell me what i need to inlcude when biding on this. This will be a full winter maintenance contract for 24 weeks.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Some of our contractor requirements in our village:

1. Truck(s) must be avail. 24/7
2. Trucks must remain on village roads until snow/ice control is complete
3. We provide salt, but will tell you how we want certain situstions salted.
4. Log sheet must be filled out for each call-out (hours worked, mileage, salt used)
5. We have back charges that we enforce for neglect (excessive mailbox hits, sod damage, roads not cleaned properly)

Hope this helps.


----------

